# Help!!



## Owls89 (Oct 19, 2010)

My cichlids just laid eggs and they are starting to hatch... I bought one of those nets that stick to the side of the tank it doesn't work too well, the male fish was right in the middle of it...should I try a different kind of device or what should I do???
Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Are there other fish in the tank?


----------



## Owls89 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes, I have a female and male cichlid and 3 other fish I am not sure what kind they are though....


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Most of the time the mother and father will keep the little ones safe from other fish. If you want to catch them. I would look for a very fine net and place them in another aquarium with no other fish are around. This is easyer said then done.


----------



## Owls89 (Oct 19, 2010)

the last time they had babies, the mother ate them all, but I did try to save them...I got about 6 and put them in the small net I bought and the male kept bumping it from the bottom and then the next day he was in the middle of the net. I don't have another tank, both of my tanks have fish in them. Do you think I could use one of those other breeder nets(the one with 2 or 3 dividers?)


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

You could try that. Some people do use them for this. Keep me updated on how things go.


----------



## Owls89 (Oct 19, 2010)

You seem like you know a lot about fish and tanks any advice on starting salt water tank? I want to try to have some live plants and corral!!!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I been keeping aquariums for over 35 years. I now keep planted tanks. I'm not to much into saltwater aquariums do to there cost. I love the look of the saltwater aquariums and all the cool stuff that goes with it. Once you start a planted aquarium. You are hooked. Here are a few pictures of my planted aquariums. let me know what you think of them.

http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/findingjohn/Big Dog fishes/IMG_1928.jpg

http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/findingjohn/Big Dog fishes/IMG0001_1-1.jpg

http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/findingjohn/Big Dog fishes/IMG_2475_1.jpg

http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/findingjohn/Big Dog fishes/IMG_1713.jpg

http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad178/findingjohn/Big Dog fishes/IMG_1715.jpg


----------



## Owls89 (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Owls89 (Oct 19, 2010)

I checked out you pictures very very nice, I like them....are they in a freshwater tank? and how do you start something like that? I just started with my 30 gallon and now I have a 50 gallon tank and I want to get another...to try to do some other aquatic experiments 
I wll keep you posted on my baby fish!!!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

There is not alot that goes into starting a planted aquarium. If you PM me and I will be able to help you better. This way I will be able to send you more info on how to start a planted aquarium.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for liking my pictures also.


----------



## Owls89 (Oct 19, 2010)

Your welcome, but I don't know how to PM someone...I am new to this site!!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Some mothers get better the 2nd or 3rd time round.


----------

